# how do u make an excel file appear to be corrupt?



## jxcess2 (Apr 29, 2008)

how do u make an excel file appear to be corrupt? so if someone asks me why I didn't finish my wrk, I can say that the file I wrked on has become corrupt.


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 29, 2008)

change it's extention.


----------



## janki2008 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi,

How about trying something interesting ? 

If you have used an hex editor you can see that .xls file starts with 0xD0
i.e. D & numberic zero change it to FF save & exit.

Try opening it & it will cry. 

To get the things back we'll wait for your answer on this forum

Janki
PS: My personal favourite hex editor is HIEW


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah thats wicked trick 

Btw janki2008 wats up with ur name ?  lol


----------



## jal_desai (Apr 29, 2008)

[OFFTOPIC]^^ she must be a girl... ya i know brother, its  hard to believe it in ALL MEN'S LAND.. [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## dhanusaud (Apr 30, 2008)

if you are using office 2007, then you may change its extension into xlsx to xls, it will 100% work as per your requirement.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 30, 2008)

Or download some freeware encryption software and encrypt it. It will not be recognized by Excel. Then decrypt it again when you need to work 

I recommend *www.xtort.net/xtort-software/omziff/
a 350 kb software, no installation, you can even copy it to a portable drive


----------



## jxcess2 (Apr 30, 2008)

janki2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about trying something interesting ?
> 
> ...



Thanx! Gr8 Tip, it worked! Fooled everyone. By the way r u man, woman or something else  ? Pls clarify as its not just me who wants to know  .


----------

